# Question about Sending Items to Dubai and then back to the U.K



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

I have read post on this forum about people having problem sending items to Dubai if they didnt have a residence visa, other people commented that they didnt have any problems and to look for another courier. I am think of staying in dubai for 6 months,will maybe be on tourist visa. Will I encounter any problems sending my items back to U.K after my 6 months stay. It will mainly be expensive computer equipment. Feedback appreciated.


----------



## dwilkinson (Jan 26, 2011)

R_Smithy said:


> I have read post on this forum about people having problem sending items to Dubai if they didnt have a residence visa, other people commented that they didnt have any problems and to look for another courier. I am think of staying in dubai for 6 months,will maybe be on tourist visa. Will I encounter any problems sending my items back to U.K after my 6 months stay. It will mainly be expensive computer equipment. Feedback appreciated.


Our moving company asked if we had a copy of our residency visa, to which we replied no and explained that we are only getting it once we undergo medicals in Dubai. Our friend did the same and they were fine about it. I cant answer your question in regards to going back to UK though sorry


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

dwilkinson said:


> Our moving company asked if we had a copy of our residency visa, to which we replied no and explained that we are only getting it once we undergo medicals in Dubai. Our friend did the same and they were fine about it. I cant answer your question in regards to going back to UK though sorry


Thanks for the info.


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

R_Smithy said:


> I have read post on this forum about people having problem sending items to Dubai if they didnt have a residence visa, other people commented that they didnt have any problems and to look for another courier. I am think of staying in dubai for 6 months,will maybe be on tourist visa. Will I encounter any problems sending my items back to U.K after my 6 months stay. It will mainly be expensive computer equipment. Feedback appreciated.


No idea what they mean. I got mine with no visa.
I shipped my computer equipment as well as you. I'm intrigued sir... here's my kit I shipped over.

HP ZR30w. Micro ATX i7 Desktop, removed 5870 first. Fileserver: NZXT phantom. Seperately packed 16 disks. And alot more.


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

mavzor said:


> No idea what they mean. I got mine with no visa.
> I shipped my computer equipment as well as you. I'm intrigued sir... here's my kit I shipped over.
> 
> HP ZR30w. Micro ATX i7 Desktop, removed 5870 first. Fileserver: NZXT phantom. Seperately packed 16 disks. And alot more.


Did you have any problems shipping back to the UK without visa or have you not tried this.


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

R_Smithy said:


> Did you have any problems shipping back to the UK without visa or have you not tried this.


I've shipped *out *plenty of items, one a little bulky (.5cbm) without a visa.
Tell me, whatcha shippin over, im interested!


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

mavzor said:


> I've shipped *out *plenty of items, one a little bulky (.5cbm) without a visa.
> Tell me, whatcha shippin over, im interested!


Hi Mavzor,Thanks for your replies. I will sending back the PC equipment that I have taken over with me from the UK which I will be using during my 6 month stay. Its quite expensive PC equipment and am really just doing some research before hand to make sure that I wont run into any problems sending it back to the U.K while only having a tourist visa.


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

I've brought PC's over in a well padded suitcase before


----------

